# Residencial driveways rates



## melver78 (Jan 5, 2013)

HI guy I just starting doing snow remove .I have some driveways.. couple of them are more than 100 ft long. and I don't know what's the best way to do estimates for driveway... thanks for any help guys.. :salute:


----------



## premierlawncare (Dec 23, 2011)

$20.00/push


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Price depends on where you can put the snow. gravel drives I dont do. an "L" shape drive is easier than a strait drive to the garage. where I plow that drive would be $40 up/storm some do by push to I aint doing ot -no place to put the snow.


----------

